# north wales meet



## wallopadonkey (Jul 4, 2007)

just test the water to see who is interested in a meet up on a sunday in colwyn bay nice quiet place with power water tea coffee etc space inside for max 5 cars probably gonna fit in 2 depending on weather parking for 20 cars outside nice and private if a few of the confident detailers would like to pm me or email me to arrange a few demos/walk throughs etc and we should be able to give everyone a bit of day out, a brew, and meet some new people drag some newbies along to get them hooked on this great pastime/business. 
we have most things people will want here see my hello post in open forum rotary pc polishes etc

please add your name to next post if interested could be week on sunday if suitable 
dave


----------



## wallopadonkey (Jul 4, 2007)

1. Wallopadonkey


----------



## Ch!lledBudwei2er (Apr 23, 2006)

Anyone still have any interest?


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

where about are you from? ur username rings a bell


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

Mk3oc & astra sport are having a meet 1pm at the horseshoe pass near Wrexham if your intrested


----------



## clifford (Aug 19, 2007)

:wave: any meets planned?


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

nothing yet. Can sort somthing out in Llandudno maybe when it warms up?


----------



## clifford (Aug 19, 2007)

sounds like a plan


----------



## clifford (Aug 19, 2007)

spoke to the local autosmart rep last week and told him about the suggested meet and he says he could pop down with a few samples for us to try just need to give him enough notice


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

excellent! sounds good


----------



## blister69 (Apr 2, 2008)

It would be great for us all to meet up soon. PM me if we get a date please?

Ta


----------



## clifford (Aug 19, 2007)

Any dates planned as yet? Wales seems to miss out on these meets?


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

gonna have to think of somthing lol


----------



## clifford (Aug 19, 2007)

Phil H said:


> gonna have to think of somthing lol


i dont have a clueso would be nice to meet other guys


----------



## daveb (Aug 9, 2006)

Hey boys:thumb: have a look at this http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=68130, its not a long drive from Landudno and ther is some good Dodo juice prizes available in a show and shine, plus 10% off everything instore
Dave


----------



## clifford (Aug 19, 2007)

Phil H said:


> nothing yet. Can sort somthing out in Llandudno maybe when it warms up?


Hey Phil, are we going to sort something out soon? nearly a yr ago when this thread was started lol:doublesho


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

lol! oops yeah we can try and sort somthing. Need to see how many members are from this area. Try and get some ideas where etc.


----------



## ODJ (Jul 14, 2008)

Hi Guys, I'm based in North Wales just outside of Mold, keep me posted. Oli


----------



## al_lotus (Nov 10, 2007)

I'll come along if we can get a date sorted out


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

I'll try for that, I'm in Cheshire so North Wales not a prob.


----------



## Dub-bitz (Mar 30, 2008)

I would be up for this,need some pointers to get started!!


----------



## OILRS (Oct 26, 2008)

This would be a really good meet :thumb:


----------



## Ian D (Mar 16, 2006)

Right then folks, are we going to get this meet of the ground.

We need a location for us to meet, I am mins from the A55 so are there any suggestions.

A proposed date so we can all check our diaries (get a pass from her in doors)

Open to suggestions!!!


----------



## R32rob (Feb 26, 2008)

I'd be up for this... So long as I can get clearance from SWMBO...


----------

